# Power steering issues



## ffjmw258 (Mar 16, 2014)

Tonight on the way home from work just happened to look at the info screen and saw a service power steering system message, it went away just as quick as I saw it. Hit the OnStar button for a system check, turned up nothing since no service light was on, call ended a minute later the message came back with the warning light in the rpm gauge then went out in 15 seconds, no idea what is wrong fluid checked and is good, only have 14k on it, any ideas


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd head for a parts place and see if they can pull the code from the history. If you wait too long, it will clear from the history as well. Without a code, it's a wild guess.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ffjmw258 said:


> Tonight on the way home from work just happened to look at the info screen and saw a service power steering system message, it went away just as quick as I saw it. Hit the OnStar button for a system check, turned up nothing since no service light was on, call ended a minute later the message came back with the warning light in the rpm gauge then went out in 15 seconds, no idea what is wrong fluid checked and is good, only have 14k on it, any ideas


Uh......what fluid are you checking?
Cruze steering is electric......no fluid to check.

Your Cruze may be telling you a resistance is developing in the ground cable......a known issue.

Rob


----------



## ffjmw258 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dummy me brake fluid, at 1am in the dark after 11hrs a work and tired, called the dealer tey have it scheduled to be dropped off tomorrow to be looked at I mentioned the mnegative battery cable they said its not required unless the issue is cause by it,total line of crap if I ever heard one


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ask the dealer to apply 'Special Policy #14311' if they can find no other cause.

Search this site for it and read the body of the letter to see if you think it may apply.

Rob


----------



## ffjmw258 (Mar 16, 2014)

Too follow up they did in fact diagnose it to the negative battery cable, all fixed although they r telling me condensation in the taillamps when washing is normal I find this not right


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check the ground cable as stated above, ive heard of the exact same problem on a 2012 if that even matters anymore, good luck with everything !


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ffjmw258 said:


> Too follow up they did in fact diagnose it to the negative battery cable, all fixed although they r telling me condensation in the taillamps when washing is normal I find this not right


If the weather has been high humidity or raining for a few days or the sun is shining against the tail lamps, the damp air in the housing will condense on the lens almost as soon as cold water (like a wash) rapidly cools it.

If this is your experience, it is normal......for any almost air tight housing.

Kind of like opening a garage door on a warm humid day.......the cold concrete floor will condense the damp air now coming in and the floor gets wet......along with every cold item in the garage.

If the housings develop measurable pooling that does not disappear in a day or so, that is a leak between the lens and base.....a new housing would be called for.

Glad the cable did the trick for the P/S.

Rob


----------

